

Do you guys use friendfeed / facebook anymore? - mingyeow

Hi folks, i am hoping to tap on the early adopter crowd here to understand a question that I think should be of interest to quite a few of us.<p>Do you use friendfeed anymore? The most common consensus is that save for the hyper-connected ones, there is too much noise and irrelevant information.<p>Do you use facebook often? I have been getting plenty of comments that people like us are not using facebook much because utility value is low, and it is full of crap.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
jacobscott
The value of all of these sites depend on how many of your friends (by which I
mean, people who you actually want to see information on) are using these
services. For me, facebook has the most, then twitter, then friendfeed.

------
iamdave
I don't have enough friends who use something other than Facebook. A grand
total of four use Twitter. The rest are like "What's twitter?"

~~~
apgwoz
I find FriendFeed to be a valuable resource. If you don't have actual friends
to follow, try following some folks who's blogs you read. You'll often get
lots of good stuff to look at and read.

EDIT: oh, and FriendFeed also has "virtual" friends, for people like you who
have actual friends that don't seem to keep up with all of these services.

~~~
iamdave
Even so, I wouldn't use FriendFeed. So thanks

------
davidw
No, I moved on to the next, next, next new thing.

------
rflrob
I barely use facebook any more. A select group of my friends moved onto
ning.com, but by and large, I don't use much in the way of social networking
sites. Facebook seems to have turned me off of it, especially with the creepy
News Feed.

